# [SOLVED] Lost installation CD for HP printer



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

I lost my installation CD for my HP deskjet 3320 printer.

What are my options? How do I get the drivers and such?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Lost installation CD for HP printer*

Go here and see if this helps:

http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/hp3320.html


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Lost installation CD for HP printer*

Thanks man, I will try this and see:grin:


----------



## trammax (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Lost installation CD for HP printer*

i lost my installation CD for
hp psc 2410xi photosmart all-in-one. 
what can i do?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Lost installation CD for HP printer*

Try here for the drivers:

http://drivers.myfreewares.com/free...er-v4.2.0-windows-98-me-2000-xp-download.html


----------



## Jim OHaver (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Lost installation CD for HP printer*

I have the original CD, but I can't "Add Printer" using it on ME machine I just got as a hand-me down. Add Printer, Have Disk; it keeps asking me to choose a location, and then prompts me again for "Have Disk". I've tried simply running D:\Setup, and it just blinks at me. I know the CD is good because I loaded from it to an XP machine not long ago. The printer works fine. ANy thoughts, anyone?


----------



## matstormy (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Lost installation CD for HP printer*

i lost my installation CD for
hp psc 2110 all-in-one.
what can i do?:4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Lost installation CD for HP printer*

http://www.hp.com/#Support


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lost installation CD for HP printer*

For any future posting just go to manufactures site for the latest driver and software

Examples: HP, Canon, Lexmark....ect....go under support section (drivers and software downloads).
Note: Download printer driver and software and any critical updates if any for the printer.


----------

